# Fire on board HMCS Ville de QUebec



## dapaterson (4 Mar 2016)

Capt. Cameron Hillier, a spokesman with Maritimes Forces Atlantic, said Friday that the fire on board the Canadian frigate was detected at about 3 p.m. Thursday during a system test soon after one of the ship's four diesel generator engines was started.

He said the fire was inside the generator's enclosure, a large steel fitting with a window through which the fire could be seen.

Engineers spotted the fire and activated the suppression sprinkler system, quickly putting it out.

"Those three engineers were sent to hospital as a precautionary measure due to the potential for smoke inhalation," he said. "They were assessed as not requiring treatment and sent home."

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/military-officials-investigate-fire-on-board-hmcs-ville-de-quebec-1.2803450


----------



## FSTO (4 Mar 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Capt. Cameron Hillier, a spokesman with Maritimes Forces Atlantic, said Friday that the fire on board the Canadian frigate was detected at about 3 p.m. Thursday during a system test soon after one of the ship's four diesel generator engines was started.
> 
> He said the fire was inside the generator's enclosure, a large steel fitting with a window through which the fire could be seen.
> 
> ...



Nothing new. HMCS OTTAWA had a DG fire that lasted a couple of days. Glad to hear that everything worked to put out the fire and nobody was hurt. 
A MSE can better explain why our DG's are crap but what was explained to me was that they are not the right size to the amount of electrical load the are required to supply. So 2 DG's are not enough but 3 is too much. Diesels like to work at full power and if they are not, they a prone to many issues.


----------



## Half Full (4 Mar 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> HMCS OTTAWA had a DG fire that lasted a couple of days.



HMCS OTTAWA had a fire in the GT (Gas Turbine) enclosure, not a DG fire.


----------



## FSTO (4 Mar 2016)

Half Full said:
			
		

> HMCS OTTAWA had a fire in the GT (Gas Turbine) enclosure, not a DG fire.



My mistake. Thanks.


----------

